# ONU prevê novas ondas de calor com efeitos devastadores



## dj_alex (26 Dez 2006 às 15:46)

Mais uma para chatear o LUPER     



> Um relatório da Organização das Nações Unidas (ONU) revela os efeitos devastadores que a poluição está a provocar no meio ambiente. O documento só será apresentado em Fevereiro. Mas já é possível ficar com uma pequena ideia das conclusões. Entre elas, a certeza de que as ondas de calor vão continuar.
> 
> 
> Durante o último século a temperatura subiu de forma dramática. Desde que há registos, seis dos sete anos mais quentes aconteceram desde 2001. Sendo que 2005 e 1998 foram os mais abrasadores de sempre.
> ...



fonte:http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20061226+Aquecimento+global.htm


----------



## LUPER (26 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

dj_alex disse:


> Mais uma para chatear o LUPER
> 
> 
> 
> fonte:http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20061226+Aquecimento+global.htm



      , este tipo de noticias é tipo as noticias cor de rosa, são sempre para distrair a maralha, enfim, não faço comentários ao ritmo alucinante de subida do nivel do mar, 0.8mm???? bem vou começar a usar uns sapatos com uma sola mais grossa, é que 0.8mmx10 anos dá cerca de 8mm e 0.8*100 dá 8cm, isso é brutal meus amigos. Faz lembrar o tusnami do Japão que os Jornalistas falavam em ondas gigantes de 2m, enfim nada a comentar


----------



## LUPER (26 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

dj_alex disse:


> Mais uma para chatear o LUPER
> 
> 
> 
> fonte:http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20061226+Aquecimento+global.htm



Mas desde 2001 quantos anos passaram?   , eles dizem que passaram 7 anos, alguem me ensine matemática por favor, pq eu já na entendo nada disso. Isto já vale tudo pra enganar o Zé


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Dez 2006 às 10:35)

NO BRASIL TAMBÉM SAI DESSAS...


O PROBLEMA DO CALOR Clarissa Lima Correio Braziliense 27/12/2006 
Estudo inédito mostra os efeitos do aquecimento global no país: temperatura média deve subir até 8ºC. Secas serão ainda mais rigorosas no Nordeste e temporais podem abalar o Sudeste e o Centro-Oeste 

A previsão para o clima, em todo o século 21, é de muito calor. Os brasileiros podem se preparar para um aumento de até 8º C nos termômetros nas próximas décadas. É o que aponta um estudo inédito feito pelo Centro de Previsão do Tempo e Estudos Climáticos (CPTEC) do Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Especais (Inpe). Pela primeira vez, meteorologistas desenharam cenários para o clima no país até o ano 2101. O crescimento da temperatura média em 8º C é também o previsto para os Estados Unidos e países da Europa, de acordo com levantamento de entidades internacionais. 
O estudo, que deve ser entregue em janeiro ao Ministério do Meio Ambiente, expõe os efeitos do aquecimento global e do efeito estufa no país, em termos climáticos. Pelas projeções, o Brasil deixará de ser tropical e úmido para se tornar quente e seco. “O que é quente no presente será mais quente no futuro”, anuncia o coordenador do estudo, o meteorologista José Antonio Marengo Orsini. No levantamento científico foram feitas duas projeções para cada região. 
O cenário otimista considera os efeitos a partir da aprovação do Protocolo de Kyoto, acordo internacional que prevê a redução da emissão dos gases de efeito estufa. O outro, pessimista, não conta com este mecanismo, nem com possíveis mudanças na política ambiental em todo o mundo. O resultado do estudo será utilizado pelo governo federal na definição de políticas para preservação da biodiversidade, na construção de modelos hidrológicos e em pesquisas agrícolas. 
O maior efeito das agressões ao meio ambiente será sentido na Região Norte. É lá onde está previsto um aumento de temperatura de até 8º C. O efeito é estimado em quase todas as simulações climáticas feitas pelos técnicos do CPTEC. A região também registrará uma queda de até 15% na umidade, o que pode levar a mais incêndios e queimadas, que já atormentam ecologistas. Os efeitos serão registrados daqui para frente de modo lento e gradual. 
Cenários pessimistas 
As conclusões do estudo podem explicar a rigorosa seca que atingiu a Amazônia em 2005, quando foi registrado o menor índice pluviométrico dos últimos 40 anos. Milhares de famílias ficaram sem acesso a alimentos e remédios porque os barcos não conseguiam chegar às comunidades ribeirinhas, devido à queda no nível dos rios. As embarcações são o principal meio de transporte da região. Segundo José Marengo, há uma tendência de esvaziamento das bacias, o que confirma a previsão de outros especialistas: a Amazônia corre o risco de virar uma savana. Com o desmatamento, a floresta vai começar a liberar gás carbônico e não mais absorvê-lo. 
No Sudeste e no Centro-Oeste, a única certeza é quanto à temperatura. Também vai subir. O cenário pessimista para as duas regiões prevê um aumento de até 6º C. A dúvida é em relação às chuvas. “Haverá diferença quanto à distribuição do tempo de chuvas. Pode chover muito em poucos dias”, prevê o meteorologista. 
Mais chuvas e elevação da temperatura são os prognósticos para a Região Sul. Lá, o índice pluviométrico deve subir entre 5% e 10%. Mas, como o clima ficará mais quente, toda a água acumulada deve evaporar. A preocupação maior é em relação à geração de energia elétrica — a maioria funcionando à pressão dos rios, com hidrelétricas —, e a agricultura. As usinas que abastecem a região são alimentadas por rios localizados entre os três estados: Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Paraná. Além disso, há pouca capacidade de transferência de energia das outras regiões. Essa independência permitiu que alguns estados ficassem livres do racionamento de energia que atingiu o restante do país em 2002. 
O impacto na Região Nordeste será maior nas áreas mais carentes. O imenso semi-árido, onde se concentra o sertão, poderá virar uma espécie de deserto. A previsão é que as chuvas sejam cada vez menos intensas, uma queda de até 20% no índice pluviométrico. 
Os ambientalistas temem que ocorra no Nordeste o mesmo fenômeno observado na África e aqui mesmo no Brasil, em épocas de secas rigorosas: os refugiados ambientais. Uma legião de moradores que deixam suas casas em busca de cidades maiores para fugir dos efeitos do clima. Este ano, a seca já atingiu 343 municípios nos estados da Paraíba, Pernambuco, Rio Grande do Norte e Ceará. Estudo feito pela Agência Nacional de Águas (ANA) mostra que seriam necessários R$ 3,6 bilhões para resolver os problemas provocados pela forte estiagem na região. 

O que é quente no presente será mais quente no futuro 

Custo da devastação 
Quanto custam as mudanças climáticas? Esta é a pergunta que os pesquisadores do Centro de Previsão do Tempo e Estudos Climáticos (CPTEC) vão tentar responder em 2007. A partir de uma metodologia desenvolvida na Inglaterra, a equipe de técnicos do órgão vai procurar dar a dimensão dos prejuízos provocados pelas agressões ao meio ambiente. 
A idéia é tentar fazer o mesmo que o Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Econômicas. O órgão concluiu recentemente um levantamento sobre os custos dos acidentes nas rodovias. Chegou à impressionante cifra de R$ 22 bilhões. 
Além das perdas de safras agrícolas, o aquecimento global também provoca mortes devido às enchentes ou secas rigorosas. A redução do nível dos rios tem conseqüência direta na geração de energia elétrica. Sem a produção das usinas, o país é obrigado a consumir megawatts produzidos por usinas termelétricas, que são pelo menos 30% mais caras. 
Outro impacto na agricultura é a necessidade de desenvolver sementes adaptadas a temperaturas mais elevadas.Um estudo feito pela Embrapa revela que o aumento de 1º C na temperatura pode provocar perdas de US$ 500 milhões na cultura do café, com a diminuição da área de plantio superior a 25% das terras ocupadas atualmente. O problema afetaria principalmente Goiás, Minas Gerais e São Paulo. 
Além do estudo sobre o impacto econômico, a equipe do CPTEC também começará a fazer projeções sobre clima para o século 23. Para esses estudos, o órgão recebeu financiamento do Ministério do Meio Ambiente. Serão investimentos estimados em R$ 780 mil. 
Outra má notícia em relação a previsões climáticas foi publicada na revista Science. Um trabalho do climatologista Stefan Rahmstorf mostra que as previsões do aumento do nível do mar devido ao aquecimento global estão subestimadas. Segundo o novo estudo, a elevação das águas dos oceanos pode estar entre 50cm e 1,4m, o que é 59% a mais do que o previsto pelo Painel Intergovernamental para Mudança Climática (IPCC).
_________________
DA CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL. EXTREMAS NA CLIMATERRA DO ANO; -6,8ºC EM JULHO E 30,3ºC EM JANEIRO. A MAIS BAIXA FOI NO CRUZEIRO COM -8,1ºC EM JULHO 

ESTAÇÃO CLIMATERRA AO VIVO: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISANTACA6


----------

